# For those who do their own processing



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you hang your goats after you kill the animal? We always hung our wild game but that was in the fall, now we will be butchering when the weather is warmer and we will have no place to hang, is it necessary with young goats?

Thanks!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

It is best with all animals, to let the rigor set and relax, but it won't ruin the meat if you don't hang. You can quarter the animal and keep it in the fridge for a few days before final butchering.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I never, ever hang my meat, my fam is allergic to mold, and hanging, even in a cold room creates mold, not enough to taste, unless you are sensitive to it, but its there. I always butcher them as soon as I can. To make it tender, sprinkle in salt and/or sugar mix 1/2-1/2, put in fridge 2-3 days, with the salt, it does not spoil/mold.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Amish butcher quickly and soak the meat in fresh water with a little vinegar in it


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Great ideas here, thanks so much! We do have a second fridge I can clean out to make room, or the vinegar water sounds interesting as well. Since we will be doing more than one animal I may try some different methods mentioned here to see which I like the best. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

You can also lay fresh cut up fresh meat on top of ice in an ice chest and drain blood off daily for a few days. This works great with older animals and excellant with pigs.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Could you do the ice pack in quarters or sections, or cut into steaks and such? Nice to have some good options. Glad I asked this question!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

lovinglife said:


> Could you do the ice pack in quarters or sections, or cut into steaks and such? Nice to have some good options. Glad I asked this question!


quartered is fine


----------



## MrsSneelock (Jun 15, 2013)

Lovinglife, I'm glad you asked it too.

Does anyone know if it effects the flavor to hang or refrigerate or whatever, or does it only relax the meat?


----------

